# hello



## Angelusmortis (Sep 18, 2004)

Hiya'll.

My name's Jude, I'm from the West Midlands in the UK, otherwise known as the armpit of the universe. I've trained on and off for several years in ju-jitsu, although never seem to be able to get anywhere as I get frustrated by the almost kata like approach to everything, only recently found a decent sensai. I'm ex Royal Navy, and have a liking for things oriental/far eastern...

I've recently become interested in the idea of studying Wing Chun, as the sticking hands, responsiveness side of things appeals greatly. Just found a sifu near where i live, sweet. Look forward to chatting to everyone.

jude.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Jude!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 18, 2004)

Angelusmortis said:
			
		

> Hiya'll.
> 
> My name's Jude, I'm from the West Midlands in the UK, otherwise known as the armpit of the universe.


Nice to meet you  Angel.  umm... err.. Why is West Midlands the "armpit" of the universe?  Is it the smell? or is everyone just really sweaty


----------



## bignick (Sep 18, 2004)

heyyyy juude....

sorry..somtimes it's too easy

anyways...nice to meet you...be forewarned that this can be a little addictive


----------



## Angelusmortis (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey guys,

take it no one here's from the UK? If you were, you'd know the West Midlands is the armpit of the universe due to the concrete jungle, over crowdedness, utter lack of culture, and about as much use as a one legged man....in a bottom kicking competition.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 18, 2004)

We have a few people from the UK here. I belive WhiteDragon is from over there somewhere.
Nice haveing you here. 
Let us know how your study of wing Chun goes.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 18, 2004)

Welcome to Martial Talk!!!!  
Sean


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 18, 2004)

Welcome to MT,  and it is addicting particularly if you get "lost" in the arcade.  But it is okay in between waiting for postings... does your name mean "angel of death"  or dead angel?  TW


----------



## Angelusmortis (Sep 18, 2004)

I prefer angel of death...I'm not dead, and I'm certainly no angel.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 19, 2004)

On behalf of the Admin/Mod team _*WELCOME*_ to MartialTalk!!!  Most of us share an affinity for things eastern ... well, except for the Systema guys, and maybe they like it also, we just don't know.

 Looking forward to your posts, in any of the forums.

 -Michael


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 19, 2004)

welcome from "yankeeville!"

I am somewhat familiar with the west midlands myself. I am returning to morecambe(I know its not the same area) to open a club  in the new year.
 Feel free to visit if you find yourself up that way!
just look fot the guy with the funny accent


----------



## Angelusmortis (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Bammx2,

where you from mate?? You a US type person? Is this a NA site??


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 19, 2004)

Angelusmortis said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> take it no one here's from the UK? If you were, you'd know the West Midlands is the armpit of the universe due to the concrete jungle, over crowdedness, utter lack of culture, and about as much use as a one legged man....in a bottom kicking competition.


Oh, we've got a few brits running around in here, you just need to catch them when they're not off having tea and scones.  Or kidney pie!


----------



## Angelusmortis (Sep 19, 2004)

"Steak" and kidney pie... sheesh...jk.. Tea and scones?? Bah humbug!


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 19, 2004)

Angelus...

 I am in ohio on vacation and doing some kali/silat training while I'm here.
I spent the last 4 years in the UK teaching in High Wycombe and I had a club for a bit in High Bentham in Yorkshire.
 I am actually looking forward to getting back over there!
Qestion.....
 "NA" site? was there supposed to be an "R" in there?!


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 19, 2004)

Andy , Bod , BushidoUK , Master of Blades , Taimishu , and Tony are the members of the UK that I was able to find in the members list.  Hope that helps!

And now for something completely different.


----------



## Gaidheal (Oct 5, 2004)

And me. ;¬)

Better yet, I am in Stafford, so I know ALL about the WM... it's not as bad as he makes out.. but I still prefer home (Scotland).

John


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 6, 2004)

*Waving from someplace Wild,Wonderful and Westernly Wicked *

Welcome~!

~Tess


----------

